# The TBT Members you Miss the Most



## Biancasbotique (Apr 9, 2019)

Who are the TBT members you miss the most? 

These could be people who are close to you here or members you have seen but wonder where they went?

For me , I wonder where Hanzoisbae is...he is a good friend!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2019)

Jake. He not only retired as moderator, but he hasn’t come back to this site since his retirement. I would also say ellabella12345 (even though she still pops up on this site sometimes).


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

SockHead said:


> I see a lot of myself in this guy. Always looking to have a fun time and I feel like he deserves a lot more than what he's given. He's always there to support me, so I'd like to return the favor.





SockHead said:


> Vaati is my favorite member i dont care what anyone thinks hes cool


My boy *Socky*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

I don't really have anyone from the older days of TBT that I miss. I'll be honest, I never had many friends back then (though I will admit that was for a very good reason). All the people that I care about on TBT (at least currently) are still active or at least browse/come on the forums from time to time.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 10, 2019)

I was gone for 2 years and 6 months so myself I guess


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm new to the forums so i don't actually know someone that's gone.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2019)

I probably miss my first few people that I met when I first came here, or people who used to be extremely nice and giveaway heaps of stuff. Scully was one of them! She probably gave me a good portion of in game bells that I currently have to this day lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't seen Cowboy Bebop in a while. I wonder if they're okay...


----------



## dedenne (Apr 10, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I haven't seen Cowboy Bebop in a while. I wonder if they're okay...



theyre name is xrileyx im not sure if u noticed. they changed it a while ago


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't been here long enough to have as many people leave, but I did kind of wonder where Smonikkims went off to. They were the 100,000th member and had some nice ideas for AC Switch.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I haven't seen Cowboy Bebop in a while. I wonder if they're okay...



He evolved into xRileyx.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> That one rhino boi that got banned for being too young or something



Saaaaame ;-;


----------



## Antonio (Apr 10, 2019)

Vickytoria, I suppose. I'm not really close with anyone here because I'm nervous talking to people lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2019)

Some of my older friends, like Ash Q. Scrumfleton, made08, and pinkcotton have become inactive on this site. Luckily, I'm still in contact with all of them (except pinkcotton) through Discord. Some of my other friends, like Issi, B e t h a n y, MidnaEmiko, and Pansear-and-Nana have either become largely inactive, or have left altogether.

It really is sad to see old friends go, but I know that there are still a lot of people here who care about me


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't been on here very long, so I don't really know anyone too closely. But I've wondered where Maruchan went, I remember seeing them everywhere and then they just suddenly vanished :c Esweeny is another one who doesn't seem to come around here very often anymore either, though I'm glad I keep in touch with her outside of belltree.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I haven't seen Cowboy Bebop in a while. I wonder if they're okay...



No, he’s dead.  

But yes, AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), Riley, Ryu, DoubleR, and Spike Spiegel are all of my past usernames.  If you were wondering where any of those people went, they’re the same person, me.

As for people I miss on the forums, there’s currently a large number of people on my friends list that are inactive and I don’t hear from anymore.  Some of them have returned to the forums briefly in the one year that has passed since returning from my hiatus.  There would probably be too many to list if I tried to, but I may make a list later of the ones I miss the most.  Such is life though.  Sometimes people leave and sometimes they return, or don’t.  I love TBT a lot which is why I’ve stayed for a year now and plan on continuing to stay and be active.  It would be nice to see some of those people on my friends list come back, but I don’t expect it.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 10, 2019)

I miss Oblivia!! She was a great Admin and the fact that she's still one just serves to upset us, I'm convinced. (Kidding.) I of course also miss all my mafia friends who are on a break right now, I don't think they really have many other reasons to come to TBT without mafia. 

Also I miss Miharu, Naekoya, and WonderK. 
#TeamPopsicleForever 




xRileyx said:


> But yes, AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), Riley, Ryu, DoubleR, and Spike Spiegel are all of my past usernames.  If you were wondering where any of those people went, they?re the same person, me.



Okay wow, I will admit I didn't know it was you who went by those name, or even that any of those names were linked. All of your usernames here have been iconic. I honestly thought Ryu, DoubleR and Spike were all separate people who just left the forums


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 10, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I miss Oblivia!! She was a great Admin and the fact that she's still one just serves to upset us, I'm convinced. (Kidding.)



I miss Oblivia too...she was like a mother to all us irresponsible Bell Tree kids.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

I haven't been here long enough to met a connection with anyone and miss them one they leave, but I wonder what happened with Bunny from tiger. I guess she and Rhino have the same reason for not being on here :/


----------



## cornimer (Apr 10, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> No, he’s dead.
> 
> But yes, AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE), Riley, Ryu, DoubleR, and Spike Spiegel are all of my past usernames.  If you were wondering where any of those people went, they’re the same person, me.
> 
> As for people I miss on the forums, there’s currently a large number of people on my friend’s list that are inactive and I don’t hear from anymore.  Some of them have returned to the forums briefly in the one year that has passed since returning from my hiatus.  There would probably be too many to list if I tried to, but I may make a list later of the ones I miss the most.  Such is life though.  Sometimes people leave and sometimes they return, or don’t.  I love TBT a lot which is why I’ve stayed for a year now and plan on continuing to stay and be active.  It would be nice to see some of those people on my friend’s list come back, but I don’t expect it.



I knew you were Spike Spiegel but I didn't know you were any of those other people  I remember all those names

- - - Post Merge - - -

All the actual friends I made are still here but some members who I miss seeing around (even though I never talked to them) are Millie and Celestefey (I possibly spelled both of those wrong), they seemed super nice


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Okay wow, I will admit I didn't know it was you who went by those name, or even that any of those names were linked. All of your usernames here have been iconic. I honestly thought Ryu, DoubleR and Spike were all separate people who just left the forums





Vampnessa said:


> I knew you were Spike Spiegel but I didn't know you were any of those other people  I remember all those names



Yeah, nope.  They’re all me.  I just left the forums at various times in the past due to pursuing other things, whether it be school, work, or game related, but I always returned to TBT because of how much I love this site.

Anyway, I compiled a list of the people on my friends list I miss.



Spoiler



Ahri
Alby-Kun
Asuka
Athera
Azza
Beleated_Media
calamitybot (may still be active)
Celestefey
Colour Bandit
Dandie
Doozie Dog
emeraldfox
Fantasyrick
Hikari
Infinity
Isabella
K.K. Fanboy
Kittykittyboo
MadisonCrossing
Mao
Mariop476
Moo_Nieu
Nyanako
PyroMike
Rydekal
Smonikkims
Silversea
ShinyYoshi
SecondSider
Sabbyy
Tiffanistarr
Touko
Yui Z



All of these people are TBT members that I ran into at least once in the past, encountered, and had a conversation with, which is why I remember them so well.  The rest of the people on my friends list are either active, semi-active, or rarely active, but still active.  Hoping one day, maybe with the release of AC Switch, that some of these people return.


----------



## seliph (Apr 10, 2019)

i miss mogyay she didn't go anywhere but like its been more than 10 minutes so


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm gonna give the cop-out answer and say just about anyone I can recognize

I enjoy seeing familiar faces


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 10, 2019)

oH and I forgot to say nightmares before, ik you guys probably knew us when we were like enemy’s but we became pretty close on discord. We would talk all the time, I’ve visited her grave twice now, and I went with her mum to the BTS concert. Her mum is really nice. I really miss her a lot. She was a really good friend to me. Rip.

That’s like the one thing I’m most thankful for tbt, tbt introduced me to her. Which is like the only good thing this forum has done for me lol


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I miss Oblivia!! She was a great Admin and the fact that she's still one just serves to upset us, I'm convinced. (Kidding.) I of course also miss all my mafia friends who are on a break right now, I don't think they really have many other reasons to come to TBT without mafia.
> 
> Also I miss Miharu, Naekoya, and WonderK.
> #TeamPopsicleForever
> ...



I MISS OBLIVIA TOO - and coincidentally, I was just thinking about Miharu today! Miss her too. </3


----------



## shanni (Apr 10, 2019)

neester14 & Noir

i never really "connect" or talk much with anyone on here, as i kind of keep to myself.

i've been on this site on/off (usually i come back whenever i'm super into ACNL again) and the community itself is absolutely lovely (and has always been), but i have always just stuck to the "re-tail" & "villager adoptions" part of the forum and would play the game with my best friend of 8 years (Arualx) instead - we both recently got back into the game and we still ACNL play together! so, that, and the fact that i don't really know how to make friends with someone on here haha. i'm a huge lurker, and will often read posts from all over the forum but i usually just don't make any comments on here out of the marketplace sections (well, until i stumbled across this one thread i guess!)

however, i did get to converse with these two lovely people a few years back. i sometimes wonder where they have gone off to. i did have Noir added on discord but i don't remember their name on there anymore.. i have tried searching for them but my discord friend list is huge! it might sound really silly, but i always make sure to keep all of Noir's messages in my inbox, even when it gets full. it just feels wrong to delete them!

as for neester, my only way of communicating with him was via these forums but he's not been active on here for a while now... so, yeah


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 10, 2019)

I really miss tinycomet, they were incredibly sweet and one of the first people I talked to when I joined!

They left after something had happened to their account, though ;;


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 10, 2019)

Bowie, come back.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2019)

Sakura625 said:


> I really miss tinycomet, they were incredibly sweet and one of the first people I talked to when I joined!
> 
> They left after something had happened to their account, though ;;



Oh I remember Tinycomet. They were very nice. Shame that someone messed with their account like that.


----------



## hamster (Apr 14, 2019)

there was someone with a miffy avatar i think.... i forgot their username. they seemed sweet and i interacted with them like once (think thwy just asked what one of my pfps were from) but unfortunately they stayed here for a short time


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2019)

I always wonder what ever happened to TheHiddenOwl.

Also, another user who seldom visits here, but not often is ForgottenT. Well, his name really has a meaning now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

I still miss Yui Z, she was amazing.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 14, 2019)

gyro said:


> i miss mogyay she didn't go anywhere but like its been more than 10 minutes so



omg how did i miss this :' ) <3 how would i get through my day without a dose of null??? (i wouldn't, i usually break down crying when it happens)


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2019)

Kaiaa. She was a sweet P. I also had a pal called newleafmealone I used to wifi with. (but that was when I actually still played animal crossing lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah and Issi. Our donut queen isn't very active anymore


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Isabella and I go way back on a different forum but I haven’t spoken to her in a while and I don’t see her around anymore. ):


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

gnoixaim and Aradai ;/ also azukitan, Oblivia, buuunii, honeyprince (they changed their name but I can't remember what it is now lol), probably more


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

I miss WonderK, naekoya, Oblivia, and Jacob <3


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 14, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I always wonder what ever happened to TheHiddenOwl.
> 
> Also, another user who seldom visits here, but not often is ForgottenT. Well, his name really has a meaning now.



I'm not 100% sure but I think they changed usernames. Could be wrong tho, I don't talk to them anymore.

Kind of miss riummi. Not that we were close, but I know I asked them for some relationship advice way back when I was still new to it :') They were sweet and I believe they were also in love at the time, I hope they're doing okay.

Also miss a bunch of other artists on here lol. I remember that one thread where a handful of artists came together to give free art to the community. That was cool.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

WonderK promised me a signature but still hasnt delivered.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 15, 2019)

i miss rose. she was always so sweet i wonder where she went. also issi but im still in touch with her on discord. i wonder if unicorn will come back tho since she left about 100 times


----------



## boring (Apr 15, 2019)

Honestly I miss Tom

Nothing personal, jus thought he was funny and had a good sense of humour ):


----------



## Kip (Apr 22, 2019)

I miss Bacon Boy, Kaiaa, & Jake  I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

Kip said:


> I miss Bacon Boy, Kaiaa, & Jake  I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting as well.



Omg, I miss Bacon Boy a lot as well.   I only got to converse with him a couple times, but he seemed like a great guy.  I also think him and I lived not far apart back when I did talk to him on here.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2019)

I really miss Nightmares. She was my best friend. It's really sad that she's no longer with us... ;w; 

Other than that, I miss Oblivia, Miharu, and there was this guy named Gravy that I knew, they were a part of Team Popsicle and I had the biggest platonic crush on him- it was so funny since I was a freshman in highschool. Now I'm a senior, about to graduate... Where does the time go?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 26, 2019)

Skywalker said:


> I really miss Nightmares. She was my best friend. It's really sad that she's no longer with us... ;w;
> 
> Other than that, I miss Oblivia, Miharu, and there was this guy named Gravy that I knew, they were a part of Team Popsicle and I had the biggest platonic crush on him- it was so funny since I was a freshman in highschool. Now I'm a senior, about to graduate... Where does the time go?



I MISSED YOU TOO!! JSKDLFDS also omg I remember gravy!! I miss him so much jhdlsjfs he was so awesome and chill!! His art was super adorable too!! ; __ ;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 26, 2019)

If I ever spoke to you in the basement I want you to know I miss you <3


----------



## rianne (Apr 26, 2019)

Idfldnsndt said:


> If I ever spoke to you in the basement I want you to know I miss you <3



;_______;
Omg one of the people I missssssss.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 27, 2019)

There's a lot of people I miss but I think the person who I miss the most is Nightmares ): I know a lot of people on here actually hated her, and it really upsets me knowing she won't ever be back.

Besides Lani, I also miss MissLily, and a bunch of people who I can't remember their names from trading in Re-Tail.  There's a lot of other people I miss, but I'm not going to name their names.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Dae Min(I know she hates me but before she lashed out she was actually sweet), Nightmares(RIP), Jennifer, Melleia/Princess Weeb, umfa or whatever his names was lmfao had some pretty dope convos with him.. some other that was active when i joined. I'll see if i can remember more later.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> There's a lot of people I miss but I think the person who I miss the most is Nightmares ): I know a lot of people on here actually hated her, and it really upsets me knowing she won't ever be back.
> 
> Besides Lani, I also miss MissLily, and a bunch of people who I can't remember their names from trading in Re-Tail.  There's a lot of other people I miss, but I'm not going to name their names.



Strangely enough, I’m not on either side of the not liking her or missing her groups of members.  I took hiatuses at various times from TBT between 2014-2015 and 2015-2018, so I never really saw her post or had a conversation with her.  Seeing what others have posted about her though, it seems like she was a great person!  And yes, it’s sad that she’s gone.  v_v

(Talking about Nightmares here)


----------



## Locket (Apr 28, 2019)

i also miss nightmares, we used to talk a lot back in 2015 n we kinda fell apart but i really wish we didn't. she introduced me to kpop iirc. she was a huge bts fan and whenever i listen to spring day it makes me extra sad 

aside from her i really miss kaiaa, she was super nice! theres also a bunch of my friends from 2014/2015 that i never see anymore and its sad looking through my friend list


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Nightmares' awesome man, so sad she died x__x

also yeah i miss caius, atotsspot, noir, badcrumbs, jav, bracket, turtgod/camburn, CAPEET u come back pls, daniduckyface, focus, kaydee(i kno u get on now and then but bruh i miss our old times), secondsider, seroja, staticistic1114 or how their name is, trickilicky...basically anyone on my fren list not too active


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Besides still missing Lani (Nightmares), I miss pumpkins, toadsworthy, Javocado (Jav a nice day... ;w; ), Tina, and I still really miss Oblivia. She was a good friend of mine!

Besides them, I miss ZetaFunction (even tho I legit just talked to him). I also miss talking to Dawnpiplup. Dawn was really nice, and I bet they still are ​


----------



## kayleee (Apr 28, 2019)

I miss Javacado and Jake


----------



## kayleee (Apr 28, 2019)

And omg I didn’t know Nightmares passed away until reading this thread, that is so sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

also ty and mary. man good times


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 29, 2019)

Skywalker said:


> Besides still missing Lani (Nightmares), I miss pumpkins, toadsworthy, Javocado (Jav a nice day... ;w; ), Tina, and I still really miss Oblivia. She was a good friend of mine!
> 
> Besides them, I miss ZetaFunction (even tho I legit just talked to him). I also miss talking to Dawnpiplup. Dawn was really nice, and I bet they still are ​



toadsworthy is still here though


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> toadsworthy is still here though



I know. Just figured that out not too long ago. I haven't been here in a while ;w;​


----------



## whatnamenow (Apr 29, 2019)

The ones i miss the most are a bunch tbh. People like Sensaigallade and Kristine015.


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 30, 2019)

There are a few peeps on here from a few years ago that I wish I would could chat w/ again, but alas, I do not remember their usernames, only the avatars they had then hahaha. Ah well, such is life


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

I really miss that Vaati guy. He was a real good friend and ally.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 30, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I really miss that Vaati guy. He was a real good friend and ally.



Wow. Tryin to pull a fast one on unsuspecting members? X)


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 30, 2019)

I miss esweeney, even though they pop up every now and again.... also chrystina or however yo spell her name.... she ran a villager rank thread and did mafia/ got me into mafia. Both were very sweet


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

i miss(ed) everyone when i was banned.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> i miss(ed) everyone when i was banned.



Eey, welcome back.


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

hey i remember you.


----------



## Wildtown (May 1, 2019)

i miss a member name fantasia D: she/he was so kind.


----------



## tae (May 1, 2019)

i miss my pals gyro and mogyay bc ive been gone for so long.
i miss tom. but we still text so i got that going for me.
i also miss whoosh. i was friend with them from an online game long before i met them on tbt. i hope they are well. a few other mentions would be: lars708, Hermione Granger, miharu, n e s s , emolga, jihux and hatori.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2019)

I don’t even know this Rhino guy.

It’s funny how I missed StarryWolf, but now she’s back. Ha!


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 1, 2019)

I wonder what happened to Mariah.

Edit: Also, Xerolin was pretty cool.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

Yes Mariah, my birthday twin and I liked her style, bruh.


----------



## Stalfos (May 2, 2019)

I miss Uttumori and Zendel.


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2019)

Please do not discuss the details of another user's personal information or forum suspensions. Thank you.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 3, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> toadsworthy is still here though



*professor snape face*
Always


----------



## dedenne (May 3, 2019)

i havent seen rose in a while. she was always rly nice


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2019)

definitely nightmares. we were really close friends for a few years and it was, and still is, hella heartbreaking when she passed. 
ive missed the general feel of this forum/the discord server, i havent been that active this past year and im still banned from the server :')


----------



## Wildtown (May 3, 2019)

Xerolin said:


> definitely nightmares. we were really close friends for a few years and it was, and still is, hella heartbreaking when she passed.
> ive missed the general feel of this forum/the discord server, i havent been that active this past year and im still banned from the server :')



umm, who is nightmares? ive seen people talk about him/her?


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> umm, who is nightmares? ive seen people talk about him/her?



she was a fairly active member from 2015-early 2018 , when she had passed away.  her profile is here


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Xerolin said:


> she was a fairly active member from 2015-early 2018 , when she had passed away.  her profile is here


Woah! I remember seeing her around. How do you know she’s gone? D:


----------



## f11 (May 3, 2019)

jacob, heyden, kallie and natty and some others

ahhhh tom and kai toooooooooooo


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> Woah! I remember seeing her around. How do you know she’s gone? D:



a few public articles came out about it, one of her friends from school shared with me and my friends. we ended up talking to her mom afterwards. one of our friends made a post about it here that shortly got removed after. i could pm you if needed


----------



## Wildtown (May 3, 2019)

Xerolin said:


> she was a fairly active member from 2015-early 2018 , when she had passed away.  her profile is here



w8 what? she passed away...


----------



## cornimer (May 3, 2019)

There was actually an official thread about it here


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Xerolin said:


> a few public articles came out about it, one of her friends from school shared with me and my friends. we ended up talking to her mom afterwards. one of our friends made a post about it here that shortly got removed after. i could pm you if needed


Awww that?s heartbreaking I had no idea! I think it may have happened when I was hiatus from this site. You can pm me if you want to but you don?t have to prove anything.


----------



## seliph (May 3, 2019)

f11 said:


> jacob, heyden, kallie and natty and some others
> 
> ahhhh tom and kai toooooooooooo



i got sucked back in here, free me


----------



## Xerolin (May 4, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> There was actually an official thread about it here



Oh damn I never saw this

Goshh I didn't mean for this thread to take such a turn


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2019)

Honestly, octoliam.

Me and him are both active on discord but he isn’t online here anymore.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2019)

I miss Bowie.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 6, 2019)

hmm ahousar97 i think?
the one who gave me the mori house. Good luck ahousar97!


----------



## Corrie (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yes Mariah, my birthday twin and I liked her style, bruh.



OH MY GOD. MARIAH. I forgot about her! She was awesome! Her posts were always so funny.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 6, 2019)

hamster said:


> there was someone with a miffy avatar i think.... i forgot their username. they seemed sweet and i interacted with them like once (think thwy just asked what one of my pfps were from) but unfortunately they stayed here for a short time



I'm just now seeing this... but is Miffy that cat boy almost girl looking anime character? With light brown hair? They had an art thread and were attempting to take commisions because their art was SO GOOD. Like ot was really REALLY good, rlc worthy even. It was so bright and vibrant. Assuming I know who Miffy is.



Spoiler: If so



They stopped being active on tbt (I believe they're a boy, I follow 'em on twitter) a long time ago. He has wavering activity on twitter as well. He's mostly active, hasn't posted any art since (I think he hasn't made any in months according to him). I won't go into details, I'll just say he has health issues. Again, all assuming this is the same person I'm thinking if that you're talking about. The description matches pretty well.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 11, 2019)

I miss everyone I used to talk to, some of them are still around though!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 11, 2019)

I miss the IRC days tbh.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 12, 2019)

there’s a lot of interesting people that i remember from when i was active! a lot of good memories and hope they’re all doing well


----------



## Seroja (Oct 12, 2019)

I miss a lot of people but I miss Dae Min the most


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I miss the IRC days tbh.



Same omg, those were the days.

Also to be on topic, definitely Oblivia and basically everyone I used to talk to a lot o:


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2019)

myself. jk in all seriousness, i really do miss seeing everyone that i met and saw during my time here. who knows, i might come back when nh comes out, but for now, i’ve mainly been focused on school and competitive splatoon for the time being. i still love you guys tho 

edit: also i’ve been scrolling through the thread a bit and the info about nightmares really is heartbreaking. even though i personally didn’t talk to them, to suddenly not see someone as active and wonderful as them just feels odd and disheartening.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 13, 2019)

No one misses me but I'm back.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 14, 2019)

To me it's more like I miss the period when a lot of my lovely friends were active and people were trading like nuts. I miss everyone. Especially, Kirito. tj and Mayor Raven from Pokke. I miss them so much, miss how we talked a lot those days.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 15, 2019)

bro i was just looking through this place again and like damn
some good times
makkine, jason, maddy, ty?  heck.
back when sheila was like umeko or something?  can't remember what she was before that.  heck yeah.
good times.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)

Blu Rose said:


> bro i was just looking through this place again and like damn
> some good times
> makkine, jason, maddy, ty?  heck.
> back when sheila was like umeko or something?  can't remember what she was before that.  heck yeah.
> good times.



Yeah i had like 4 other usernames so it's okay but yeah those old times.. also melleia/princess weeb and all my new leaf board friends.. yookey, ida and all those.. good times.

also yeS #irc


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Doh, I missed!


----------



## hestu (Oct 17, 2019)

I miss overose!! ;(


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2019)

where is king dad


----------

